# Spalted Pecan on a St. Charles



## SDB777 (Jun 12, 2011)

Made a few pens this last week.....

Spalted Pecan Crosscut Crotch on a St. Charles component set in Gun Metal finish.

This is two different pens. Thanks for looking!













Scott B


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, how about these?












or maybe these?










Scott B


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ya'll a tough group to please....

















Scott (try these) B


----------



## cowboyvet (Jul 4, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Ya'll a tough group to please....
> 
> Scott (try these) B


 
We ain't that tough. Maybe just a little slow at reading:msp_smile:

You do some beautiful work with some great looking wood.


----------



## Semi-Hex (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the materials you can use. Plastics, woods and metals I am assuming. I always think about making them but I can't see a huge market for them. Unless I give them as gifts I would have hundreds of them laying about.

I do like the pics and styles.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 6, 2011)

Believe me when I say.....the market is there for them. If they are priced right for the area your selling?

Then again, I'm not trying to get rich by making these. This is a 'fun hobby' for me, not a business(I already have a job)....and I pretty sure it's supposed to be relaxing. When it becomes a stress to make 'em, I'll probably stop doing it!


Of all the photo's of pens above, the most expensive is $50(fountain pen), and those St. Charles twists are only $15(ballpoint), and those cartridge types are $25(ceramic rollerball)....of course shipping is extra if they need to be sent somewhere, but that isn't much. I can keep the costs of them reasonable due to getting my own wood(vs. having to purchase it, pay shipping)




Thanks for the kind words! It's appreciated!!!

Scott B


----------

